# John Deere 410G 3rd Function Add ?



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

so I've been considering getting a power angle plow such as the one offered by JRB for the front of my John Deere 410G. However I only have the standard front bucket from Deere that is pined on (no quick coupler) and no 3rd function/ additional hydraulics to the front. Is it possible to add them ? Anyone know a ballpark cost or if it is even worth it ? The hoe is an extend-a-hoe and has additional hydraulics for the wain Roy swinger coupler, they are much smaller lines for the swinger and are operated by a foot pedal identical to the extend-a-hoe pedal, not the larger ones that you could run a hammer off of. 
Thanks 
Billy


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)




----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)




----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)




----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Good looking machine! I have been wondering about adding a coupler to the front of my 310sg.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Not sure if this will help you guys or not?

We use these on older ag tractors that only have 1 or 2 remotes if we wanted to hook the haybine or the baler to them.

Has an electronic controller that goes in the cab, you wire to that controller and just flip the switch back and forth for the function that you need to use.

http://www.sloanex.com/fasse-20-gpm...lve-kit.html?gclid=CKucqrGNldECFYa1wAodlEcMrA


----------

